# Screen mit Verzweigung auf 2 .exes



## smokie (21. Jun 2005)

Hi!
Habe ein Programm geschrieben das auf eine CD gepackt wird.
Da gibt es eine Programm.exe und eine Setup.exe.
Wenn das Programm gewählt wird, wird dieses von CD gestartet.
Wird die Setup.exe gewählt, so wird das Programm auf der Festplatte installiert.
Wollte mir gerne so Autorun-mässig einen Startbilschirm basteln, mit Firmenlogo und der Option zwischen beiden Möglichkeiten zu wählen.
Erst dann soll die jeweilige .exe gestartet werden.
Hat vielleicht einer ne Idee?


----------



## Roar (21. Jun 2005)

ich verschieb das mal nach programmierung allgemein...

du brauchst dann ne dritte executable, die dann jenach auswahl das andre programm startet. autorun kriegst du hin, indem du ins roto verzeichnis der cd ne datei AUTORUN.INF machst, in der dann steht:

```
[autorun]
OPEN=Autorun.exe
```

aba keine gewähr ich hab eh kP von sowas


----------



## smokie (21. Jun 2005)

Danke.
Ne Autorun habe ich bereits. sieht so aus

```
[AutoRun]
open=ProdCD.exe
icon=wm.ico
```


----------

